# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  پروکسی سرور

## mohsen-unique

با سلام 
چطور می شه یه پروکسی سرور نوشت؟
یه ای پی ولید دارم می خوام با استفاده از اون یه پرکسی سرور بنویسم و از اون فقط برای خودم استفاده کنم

----------


## mohsen-unique

کسی نمی دونه؟

----------

